# Little Miami River Float Trip !!!!!



## catking

When : Saturday , May 14 th 

Where : Meet at the Foster Picnic Shelter around 2 pm

Hey Guys & Gals : This outing will be a canoe/wading type of deal. For those who will be renting canoes, there are several places that rent canoes along this route . You all might want to chime in and get a group discount and meet at that location . The Foster Shelter is right under the 22/3 bridge, this is a landmark you can watch for to bank your canoes to eat. Those who are wading , can just head down to Foster and wade that area. Thanks to ROOSTER for getting this outing off and running. DA KING !!! will be at the shelter grillin burgers and hotdogs, with a side dish or two. You all can bring a small cooler with your drinks . Do not worry about anything else. It will be supplied ( hot dogs, hamburgers, buns , paper products etc) . Please chime in if you will be attending....and what type of fishing. THANKS ! 

#1 - ROOSTER - kayak................................cooler with a soda 
#2- DA KING !!! bank fishing.......Hamburgers, Hotdogs, Buns, Grill , Charcoal & lighter fluid, mustard, ketchup, paper towels and plates.
#3 - Walter Adkins canoe (Share a canoe ?)
#4 - TimJC................
#5 - H2OMellon..........
#6 - Salmonid & 2 friends..................
#7 - Floater & buddy........wading.......
# 8 - smallfish............
#9- WINNER...............
#10-creekwalker..........
#11- smallieguy...........
#12-supersize - Potato Chips
# 12.5 - steelheader007............
# 14 -


----------



## Salmonid

CatKing, I am tentative with 1-2 others in my drift boat, Just need to know if I can take the boat out there on the gravel bar at the Picnic area( can I get the trailer to the water there??) if not, how far down to the next takeout. I am still not familliar with the LMR below Morrow. But have lots of boat and trailer acces above that point.

Thanks, Salmonid


----------



## catking

You can't get a trailer to the take out spot. I really don't know where the nearest place to trailer a boat by Foster. Maybe a bunch of us can carry it ? I don't know how big it is, but cant be to large ? CATKING


----------



## Walter Adkins

I will be there. I am willing to rent a canoe if anyone is willing to team up with me. We can figure out the distance that you are comfortable with and go from the nearest livery.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey Catking, how close can I park to the water there?, the boat is about 350 lbs, it will slide easy enough with enough manpower as long as the slope isnt too big, otherwise Ill do some scouting and find the next take out downstream.

Thanks,
Salmonid


----------



## catking

The edge from the closest parking is probably a couple hundred feet on an average slope. I'm sure we can muscle your boat up to the parking area, but you might want to scout out another area....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Rooster

I will go out to Foster sometime this weekend. I think that there are two access point within a few hundred yards.

Are we talking about using the picnic shelter on the same side of the river as the Train Stop Restaurant? I do not think that you could launch a boat from that side. However, I have seen people bank fish from this area.

Just a few hundred yards downstream, there is access on the other side of the river. I think that there is a canoe ramp, and it is only a few feet from the parking lot (if you could not get your trailer on the earth ramp).


----------



## catking

I was referring to the shelter across the river located inside the park.....that area has canoe access.......... Either shelter will work for me.. the one I'm talkin about also has the excellent wading areas..... CATKING !!!


----------



## catking

I would think the one across from the resteraunt woudl be better to tie up the canoes and such......... More seclusive also......... Rick


----------



## Rooster

Yes, the one across the river from the restaurant will be fine. It has been a few years since I have spent any time in the areaI really need to go out there and take a look!


----------



## TimJC

the access at foster is maybe a hundred feet from the parking lot to the water, but there are posts that keep you from being able to drive down to the river. As long as we can carry the boat over the posts you'll be golden.


----------



## Walter Adkins

Does anyone have a map of the proposed fishing route? I would like to know where we are talking about do to the fact that I have never fished this area before. Thanks.


----------



## creekwalker

Walter,
I posted some links for maps in the original thread from Rooster. I think one was a PDF and the other was a list of waypoints with some description.


Creekwalker


----------



## TimJC

How about some photos?

These are photos of the Carl A Rahe Access at Foster. The park is under the Montgomery Road (22/3) bridge between Landen and Morrow. The road the park is on is Old 3C, which connects to Montgomery Rd (22/3) before and after the bridge. More photos are in my album here (20+)

NOTE: There are only 5 picnic tables down there right now.

The Sign:








The Road (Old 3C):








The Enterance:








Some Pictures from the far end of the Parking lot:
































The Shelter:








































The shelter got tagged:
























And here's the river access path (the one for canoes anyway). Note that the water is about a foot high right now:

















P.S. Sorry to those using dial-up


----------



## twistertail

Sounds like a good time. How is the fishing in the river? I have a brother in Lebanon who want to do some fishing, how far from Lebanon is this place?


----------



## catking

Lebanon is only about 15-20 minutes away from this area......... straight down Rt 48 from Mainville......... Hey all, ROOSTER asked me to start this thread for the final outing bits and pieces. It's his ballgame  I just have more time and can edit the orginal thread  ...... Thanks Tim for the photos. As you all can see, there is plenty of room in that area. Hey twistertail, the fishing in that area can be GREAT !!! My personal best smallie , spotted bass and saugeye came from that area. ...........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Floater

I'll be there wading. I may bring a friend or two if that's alright.


----------



## bigjohn513

i would love to make this outing but its the same day as the first race at KY speedway...take plenty of pic's for me


----------



## crappielooker

any carp in there??  
tim..how about some bankfishin spots shot..


----------



## smallfish

I think that there will be plenty of man power to get anything up to a 22 foot bass boat out of the water. Lets all plan on getting at the same place. I may need help with my float tube and will be glad to help anyone. A little fishng . A little eating. A little lieing. sounds great. Steve


----------



## TimJC

crappielooker said:


> any carp in there??
> tim..how about some bankfishin spots shot..


 There are carp in there. I was wading for bass two years ago during the spawn and they were swimming around me under the bridge. Unfortunately I haven't caught any. I guess I'll have to look for a good spot.


----------



## Rooster

Access points, river mileage, maps, and some good descriptions:

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs//tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm


Little Miami Canoe rental:

http://www.littlemiamicanoe.com/new/ltlmtrip.htm



I know that Bruce's Loveland Canoe Rental also offers trips in the area, and there are others:

http://www.shakerwssg.org/little_miami_riverand_the_little.htm

We are not locked into any specific trip. Everyone has a different comfort level, and by leaving it unstructured we will accommodate as many members as possible. Some will be bringing children, and might want to take a shorter trip. Others will be wading, or bank fishing. I will be getting a very early start, and will be covering a lot of river miles. The point is, there are MANY options, and everyone can tailor a trip to fit their needs. This thread can help us group ourselves into one of the many different trips in the same general area. Foster can be your final destination, or you could continue down the river afterwards. Many people have already expressed an interest in fishing afterwards, and this thread will help us to organize that as well.

However, everyone will be meeting at the picnic shelter in Foster at around 2:00pm to enjoy some KING burgers.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Sounds good, I'd liek to attend, King I can help you w/ the food prep.


----------



## Rooster

OK,

I will be fishing from my kayak, and I can shuttle one other kayak on my Jeep.

I want to get a very early start (on the river fishing by dawn), and cover a lot of miles throughout the day. I tentatively plan to start in Morrow, float down to Foster (getting to the picnic shelter a few hours early to get some things organized), and maybe continue down river afterwards (depending on the smallie fishing). I will need at least one person to help me complete an early shuttle from Morrow to Foster (Creekwalker you still out there?). However, anyone with their own craft (the canoe liveries do not open that early) is more than welcome to join us, and we should be able to arrange a shuttle for everyone.

Also, I might want to do some catfishing (on another river) that same night! If anyone is interested.

There seems to be a few carp fishermen that will be attending. I would be very interested in seeing their gear, and would REALLY be interested in seeing a presentation on carp fishing gear and tactics after lunch. If anyone is interested in doing a short presentation (on anything for that matter) please speak-up!

I will bring a cooler with a couple cases of soda, and some additional food items. I would suggest that we start some type of food list. We dont want to end up eating burgers without buns or plates, and thirty bags of chips!


----------



## TimJC

Rooster said:


> There seems to be a few carp fishermen that will be attending. I would be very interested in seeing their gear, and would REALLY be interested in seeing a presentation on carp fishing gear and tactics after lunch. If anyone is interested in doing a short presentation (on anything for that matter) please speak-up!


 I nominate catking to represent CAG But he's about as much of a carper as me, and that isn't saying much

I'll have my carp me, but I don't know if I'll be fishing for carp there. I hope to rent a canoe, but if that doesn't happen I'll just wade the area for bass and setup the carp gear.

I personally have caught largemouth, smallmouth, and whitebass from this area with the largest going about 18". I know there are cats and carp (and probably saugeye too), but I can't seem to get them to bite (the carp that is). I always seem to catch on inline spinners, and 4" white tubes in this area. This just my two cents...


----------



## catking

I'll edit each person in the first thread as to what they will bring. Please ladies and gents, do NOT feel like you have to bring something. Trust me, you don't...... Rick


----------



## crappielooker

if i come down there, i'll have to show you guys my senko creek fishin stylez..


----------



## TimJC

crappielooker said:


> if i come down there, i'll have to show you guys my senko creek fishin stylez..


 What, no carp fishing? The world must be coming to an end I'll have to see if I can find a spot to chum around foster.

I chummed and fished the pond at Landen-Deerfield Park for the third or fourth day (the days are starting to blur together) today. I still am carpless for the year and I know this pond has them cause a guy bassing there ended up snagging one (it has either a carp, sheephead, or buffalo. Kind of hard to tell from a muddy fish at a distance). This pond is no more than a mile from foster and might be a place to take kids for some instant gill action.


----------



## Walter Adkins

Great news King. I am still going to bring something, my great fishing skills. I am doubling over in laughter at the thought of that. That is my fishing skills not your cooking skills.


----------



## Rooster

Im only able to bring a small percentage of my fishing skills. I would need a MUCH BIGGER kayak to fit them all in!


----------



## H2O Mellon

I know what I'm bringing....... Hip Boots, 'Cause it's getting deep in here!


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! has forgotten more about fishin skills than most of you know or will ever know .............  ....................~**~.....


----------



## supersize

I am planning on attending, and possibly bringing a buddy. If he comes, we'll use his canoe. If I'm solo, I'll just wade. Also, if nobody is bringing chips, I'll bring some.


----------



## smallieguy

I'm still going and will need to rent a canoe or I will just bring my
waders.  
mmmmmm sssmmaaaalllllliiiiieeeesss


----------



## smallfish

I think I will skip the fishing . Heck, you can fish anytime, but when can you sit around and talk about it . I will have corn toss if anyone wants to play and I will bring a large side dish.6lbs of homemade tater salad. Hope the weather is good. Steve


----------



## creekwalker

Count me in. Forgot to post...thanks for the reminder Rooster 

I will be in a kayak. I will most likely be alone on the water, but wife and three kids (3 and under) will probably meet me at the take out spot for the picnic.

Catking, PM me once you get all the food figured out and I'll fill in a dish or two where needed. Let me know.

Creekwalker


----------



## WINNER

I think I'm in. I'll probably be floating with my wife as her family is down there. So that means less fishin, but more beer drinkin! When it gets a little closer, I might need help with a shuttle. I could possibly do a short trip in the evening w/o the wife so I can actually fish.

BTW I got a new yak yesterday...Perception Axess...so I will be floating regardless if the river is low low or sky high! WOOOHOOO!!!  

Winner


----------



## catking

Hey Guys and Gals- Been a hectic weekend, and I'll get this updated in today sometime............ until then......... :B


----------



## steelheader007

The Storm I left 18" of snow last sunday, and 3' snow dritfs .. lol ..


----------



## catking

I stopped by Fosters on the way back from work this morning. This is a nice area to hold the cookout...... And to answer the question about getting a boat out ? I believe it was Salmonid who was ashing- Piece of cake  we won't have any problem yanking it up to your trailer........... that is as long as it's not DA KING !!! doing the carrying ........  ....... CK ~**~


----------



## Salmonid

Thanks Catking, as we get closer and I know who will be joining me, Ill decide what to bring foodwise.
Everyone else, be sure to bring your backs with you  
Salmonid


----------



## Walter Adkins

I work cheap salmonid, just feed me. Oh that has been taken care of by the catking. Man you get off cheap salmonid.


----------



## Stampede

I can't commit yet,have to check on a couple of things but would love to come.Can i get a 12ft. jon boat in and out by myself.Mainly out by myself ,i tend to stay till no else might be around?


----------



## steelheader007

.. out of the entire float, how much of this will be over frog water "still water, no current"??


----------



## catking

There is usually a nice current for the whole stretch of this river. But there are some large runs that slow down, but not many .......... No problems with a 12 footer Stampede....... .............All you canoe/kayak guys going to try and hook up and put in at the same area? I don't know where ROOSTER is puting in, but knowing him it will be quite a distance up stream............ I'll have a marker on the bank for you guys to see where to dock your boats or canoes.............. It's right past the 22-3 bridge on the right , heading down stream of course..................  .............Maybe a red flag hanging in plain view.........Or maybe you'll smell DA KING'S grill.........


----------



## truck

Do hybrids run up the LM?


----------



## catking

As a matter of fact they do truck..........


----------



## truck

I am going to have to think about this  Does it seem like a good bank fishing spot by the grill area?


----------



## TimJC

truck said:


> I am going to have to think about this  Does it seem like a good bank fishing spot by the grill area?


 There is not really any bankspace by the shelter (which is probably where Da King will be grilling). The shelter and parking are seperated from the river by some woods. There are trails that run upstream (a little bit) and downstream (the trails go quite a ways).


----------



## catking

No bank hardly, but great wading area , and you can wade this area for quite a ways down stream. Yes, DA KING !!! will be grillin by the shealter , and I'll arrive early to do some clean up and prep work............. Hey members, even if you do npt want to fish , and just want to drop by for a few minutes to grab a bite and chat m DO SO PLEASE  We all will enjoy fellow members company......... THE CATKING !!! ( I'll bring some of the wives special eggs ..  )


----------



## flathunter

I hope Da King, cooks better than he fishes  

If not, he may be serving up skunk for dinner!


----------



## catking

Oh, DA KING !!! is a grillin machine.........


----------



## TimJC

catking said:


> ( I'll bring some of the wives special eggs ..  )


 Great. Now Ak will definitely be there...


----------



## catking

I hear that Timmy Boy..........  ......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## MATTY DOG

hey everyone just joined the site. found it a few days ago it has been great.
i would like to be able to meet you guys for the trip, but am heading to douglas lake for some crappie fishing that fri. will let you know how it goes. 
are there some decent fish around the 22/3 bridge. i fished the at the carl rahe access
with some salt/pepper tube jigs and some rooster tails but i had just moved here and didn't know much about the river.ant info would be great.
have fun look forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## crappielooker

everytime we have an outing and she makes those eggs, by the time it gets to be my turn..they are all gone..  unless i snag a few beforehand.. 
i'll try to make it..


----------



## TimJC

MATTY DOG said:


> hey everyone just joined the site. found it a few days ago it has been great.
> i would like to be able to meet you guys for the trip, but am heading to douglas lake for some crappie fishing that fri. will let you know how it goes.
> are there some decent fish around the 22/3 bridge. i fished the at the carl rahe access
> with some salt/pepper tube jigs and some rooster tails but i had just moved here and didn't know much about the river.ant info would be great.
> have fun look forward to meeting some of you.


 I use the same baits as you and I have fished this area the past few years. I haven't caught anything huge, except for an 18" that threw the hook while I was trying to lip him. Most of the fish I catch are in the 8-10" with a 6, 12 and maybe a 14 in the mix every once and a while. I don't spend a lot of time looking for bigger fish. I fish this spot because it is close and provides some good action for the brief periods that I fish it.


----------



## MATTY DOG

thanks for the info.


----------



## catking

Catch us all at the next outing MATTY DOG  That area holds some decent fish. My larges smallie , spotted bass & saugeye came from that area. All three were very nice fish .........It's better in the late fall  Good luck to you on your fishing trip !!! THE CATKING !!! ( QUIT BITCHIN crappielooker..........  .......)


----------



## MATTY DOG

i will try and catch you guys the next outing.
hey what are the most productive baits to use on the river.
i have heard everything from bobbers and worms to spinners.


----------



## TimJC

MATTY DOG said:


> i will try and catch you guys the next outing.
> hey what are the most productive baits to use on the river.
> i have heard everything from bobbers and worms to spinners.


 I mostly use inline spinners. I have used white and salt and pepper tubes with some success, but I hate losing them to the rocky bottom.


----------



## Salmonid

Ok, Im starting to try to figure out the logistics of this days float, and what I am looking for is a good access to put in about 4-6 miles above Foster?? Anyone have any places, I have half a dozen good spots in Morrow but that will be over 11 miles according to my LMR Float guide and if I want to be at the picnic area by 2:00, that leaves no time for fishing. 
Anyone know of any good put in access' in the area, I ll be in a drift boat so as long as its all downhill, I can launch it anywhere I dont have to get it over a guardrail.
I imagine I speak for may others who will be floating in yak or canoe, 11 miles is a long float..... When I guide, I usualy only do about 3-4 miles total and even then were rushing through water at the end of the day sometimes.

Thanks, Mark (Salmonid)
PS do we have an official count of how many to cook for? I got me and 2 others confirmed.


----------



## Rooster

I plan to put-in at Hall Creek at daybreak. The Halls Creek access point is 8.8 river miles from the bridge in Foster.


----------



## catking

I will be keepingh a close eye on this thread from here on out...  I'll give a total of the head count by say May 9th ....Please. if you decide NOT to attend, and your name is on the list, reply that you will not be coming...  This will help out as far as how much food to bring........also ...bring a CHAIR .. if at all possible........ Thanks......... GRILLKING...


----------



## TimJC

Is this still a go? Maybe it is time to start a final thread on the planning.

I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Rooster

Next week looks a little rocky in terms of weather (rain), but Im confident that the river will be in good shape for Saturday. It would be helpful if someone that lives near the river could give us a report of the river conditions a few days before the outing.

Further, this warming trend should equate to some GOOD fishing!

Creekwalker and I will be getting an early start, if anyone (steelheader007 ?) wants to join us (6:00am) at Foster, Just send me a PM so that we can make arrangements for a shuttle up to Halls Creek access point.

Im going to start a thread in the lounge, and see if any members outside of the SW want to join us.


----------



## sevenx

I live in the area and will post updates on water conditions next week. I am planning on stopping by but may be out of town. Water looks good right now. Fishing should pick up with warming days ahead. Also several nice spots below fosters for those who plan to go on after lunch. I know of a couple take outs further down. One at Lake Isabela has a mud/dirt slope close to the parking lot. I have floated this section a couple times scouting it looks good. Its takes about 1 to 2 during higher water conditions not sure how long during low water and fishing.


----------



## Rooster

Thanks sevenx! I look forward to your report, and hope to see you at Foster. I do plan to recruit a few people to continue the float down to Isabela after lunch, if the fishing is good!


----------



## Walter Adkins

Rooster I had plans to start the day with you but I now have a service that morning. I will be down for lunch. Yes I will be fishing after that. Due to the fact that I lost the guy that covers my place when I will be away, I will be wade fishing. Man I was ready to go.


----------



## sevenx

I hope to be able to float from foster to Isabella. It looks like I will not be going out of town. I'll keep an eye on the river.....


----------



## Rooster

Walter, there will be plenty of fish left to catch after lunch. Unless of course you happen to be unlucky enough to be fishing behind me! LOL


----------



## catking

Thanks sevenx for keeping an eye out on the river. I'll be at the shelter at around 10 am or so . I'll set up the grill and grab some tables . Then I 'll head down to the river and catch my usual 5- 6 smallies and some saugeyes to boot.... ....  I really hope the river is in great shape. I've already purchased the meats and will be bringing a big pan of baked beans..  so we will have plenty of eats.......


----------



## Rooster

Burgerking..ummmeeerrrr..I mean Catking is actually going to fish??????

WOW! If this doesnt bring the people out to Foster, nothing will!


----------



## catking

That is if I can clean all the cob webs out of the reel.........


----------



## sevenx

Looked at a feeder creek on LMR yesterday evening. Saw tons of baitfish, huge schools. Saw several good size smallmouth, looks like there bedding up in the creek saw several beds with fish on them. The day before I did not see any bait fish. The warm weather is bringing them back up. I am going to try and fish the LMR tonight I will post a report sat.


----------



## Salmonid

Hey guys, I drove down last night to recon the area and noticed that the Halls Creek Access was gated and locked. I was driving around and spoke with some locals who told me it is always locked now because of trash and it is so isolated. So unless someone can call someone and verify the gate will be open, I suggest parking at Stubbs Mill Rd and there is room there for 4-5 cars and walking the 100 ft over to the river and putting in there. ( This is about 1/2 a mile downstream from the Halls Creek access) This is fine for those with yaks and canoes.
Just thought I would pass that info on.

Salmonid


----------



## Rooster

Thanks for the tip about Halls Creek.

I scouted a little today and the river looked GREAT! Excellent visibility and just enough current to keep the smallies in the right places. I was looking for a place to launch in Morrow. 5.36 feet and falling on 5-6-05 at 7:00am. Anything close to that, and the fish will be ON!

This is from the launch at Fosters today:


----------



## TimJC

I hit the bike trail today and rode from Foster to Morrow and back. There are several river side picnic areas along the trail that lead to the water.

The river still looks really nice. I just wish I had some time to fish it today.


----------



## Salmonid

I tried reading through all the posts but lost count around 8 guys, but that didnt mention if people were bringing others or not.
and I need to know what my group of 3 should bring for the party...
Salmonid


----------



## catking

Hey Salmonid and others-......... ROOSTER is bringing a cooler of pop to drink and a side dish I believe ....... I will be bringing hamburgers , hotdogs , baked beans , the paper products , mustard & ketchup & the buns.... If somebody could bring some potato chips that would be great. I believe somebody did say they would and it's posted on the front page , but you can bring a bag or two Salmonid.....I believe that should be all we need ??? Burger , beans & chips .......simple yet very good  Oh yeah , I have the grill along with charcoal & lighter fluid covered also...... Guys & Gals- don't worry about bringing stuff... this outing is for you all to have fun and fish...Let guys like myself & ROOSTER worry about the other details  Just bring an empty stomach and alot of BS .............  ............DA KING !!!


----------



## catking

You all know where this will be located correct ? It is ACROSS the bridge from the restaraunt UNDER the 22/3 HUGE bridge at the little park that TimJC took pictures of . You can pull your boat/canoe/kayak out of the river right where we will be eating............ Lets hope for good weather...... CATKING


----------



## BMagill

I rode my bike down stream from Foster's Friday afternoon and hit a number of spots. The smallies had lock jaw; I saw a number swipe at a jerkbait but couldn't hook up.


----------



## catking

I count about 16 on the front page of this thread... If somebody is on that list and will NOT be attending, PLEASE report in so I can remove your name...


----------



## Salmonid

Ok, yes, my group will bring some chips and such, so we got that covered.
Also from the first page, you have me down for 2 friends, 1 is not a regular on this board and the other is Steelheader007 ( which you have listed further down the list, FYI)

We have decided to do a float slightly higher up the system where I can easily put in and take out so we will be meeting up with you guys around 2:00

Just keep doing the anti-rain dances and we should have a banner day.

Salmonid


----------



## sevenx

I fished up on a private stretch of the O'bannon on Sunday night, lots of small smallmouth, rockbass and warmouth. My buddy got a 14" smallie and a 3 pound spot. The spot had black splotch's all over it. I guess this is called Black Spot. Has anybody seen this before? I have seen other fish in this creek with the same spots. I saw several good sized smallmouth on beds so I let them be. Could be some good fish if there far enough along for a post spawn feeding frenzy. The lmr looks good so far. I hope to fish some down stream this week to test the waters. I plan on stopping by saturday to say hello at least. I will post a river update later in the week


----------



## Rooster

Thanks again SevenX, keep the reports coming, and see you at Foster on Saturday!

I will be bringing a cooler with enough soda for everyone. I will also probably grab some type of snack item to contribute. Please just let me know if I need to bring anything else.

I really look forward to meeting everyone, and hopefully I can find someone to fish with that evening! I have the whole weekend to fish starting on Thursday evening, as my wife will be out of town! 

Yea honey, I will miss you!


----------



## TimJC

i'm thinking about catting the logjam under the bridge by the train stop.


----------



## Lucky

If the river is normal,is it possible to put a canoe in at the cookout site and fish that area without drifting down the river or is it too swift?..Lucky


----------



## Rooster

The launch site is just below a set of rapids; the pool above the rapids is usually not flowing very fast. If you drag the canoe above the rapids, you should have a fairly large pool to fish. However, it would be easier to just drive a little upstream and put in your canoe. There is a road that follows along the river a short distance on that side of the bridge. Let us know if you can make it, as burgerking will need to put one on the grill for you.


----------



## TimJC

there is a pull-off about a hundred yards upstream from the cookout location. This is just above the rapids that rooster is mentioning. you can easily put in here and paddle upstream if you wish.


----------



## catking

Guys - Keep an eye on this thread as far as (dare I say) - the weather turns sour  I'll post here Friday evening and if something should happen , I'll call ROOSTER... But I believe it looks ok so far .. I did hear storms Friday & Friday night , we will see. It will take alot of rain to mess up the river now. It's been so dry..... ... CATKING


----------



## Rooster

Call me if it rains? Im good, but even I cant stop the rain (granted, I have never really tried).

CatKing can be the weatherman. If there is a lot of rain before Saturday, or it is raining Saturday morning, check this thread before you leave. We will let CatKing give the thumbs-up.or thumbs-down. I think the river will still be in good shape on Saturday..a little rain might improve the bite!

I plan to float in anything short of a hurricane (as long as Creekwalker shows). But, then again I dont have sense enough to get out of the rain. We will just have to drive by CatKings house for lunch afterwards!


----------



## Lucky

Thanks for the info.I think I can hoof it 200 yds.Weather permitting my son and I will be there.What can we bring?...Lucky


----------



## catking

Hey , DA KING !!! will be under the shelter grillin.... makes no diffrence to me...  . Hey Lucky- bring yourself and son....  ..DA KING !!!


----------



## TimJC

Lucky said:


> Thanks for the info.I think I can hoof it 200 yds.Weather permitting my son and I will be there.What can we bring?...Lucky


 There is no need to walk up there. You can park your car right there. That is usually the spot I fish and I park there all the time.


----------



## bubbahunter

if the rain doesnt kick our butts i`ll be there saturday morning.i`m just going to fish near the shelter and wait on everyone to show up. I`ll have 1 other with me. see ya saturday


Bub


----------



## creekwalker

Count me in...short of the hurricane...as well.

CatKing, I am down to 1 person on Saturday.

I don't mind getting a little wet as long as the bite is decent. 

As other fellow kayak fisherman may appreciate, sometimes you get wet on a nice sunny day depending on what water you are in. I was on the Vermilion this past weekend, nice sunny day about 75 degrees, and 30 minutes downstream the river decided to turn my boat over  Good thing I was packing light that day 



Rooster said:


> Call me if it rains? Im good, but even I cant stop the rain (granted, I have never really tried).
> 
> CatKing can be the weatherman. If there is a lot of rain before Saturday, or it is raining Saturday morning, check this thread before you leave. We will let CatKing give the thumbs-up.or thumbs-down. I think the river will still be in good shape on Saturday..a little rain might improve the bite!
> 
> I plan to float in anything short of a hurricane (as long as Creekwalker shows). But, then again I dont have sense enough to get out of the rain. We will just have to drive by CatKings house for lunch afterwards!


----------



## catking

Sounds good Bubba & creekwalker.....


----------



## rogerd

Has anyone had a chance to fish the LM lately?
I fished Sat morning around S Lebanon and caught nothing.
I fished Monday evening around Wanyesville and caught nothing.
I fished Tuesday evening around Foster and caught nothing.
The river has never looked better.
Maybe it's too clear?
Maybe need to improve my stealth?
I was tossing crank baits and jigs -things that have produced
for me there in the past. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## TimJC

I caught a 4" sunfish on monday around noon. I'm hoping to hit Foster again tonight, but for cats, hopefully


----------



## rblake

I fished last Saturday (5-7-05) from Oregonia to Morrow. The fishing was tough. I caught nothing in the morning but managed 4 smallies and about 10 rock bass towards the end of the trip. All of these fish were caught in no-fail holes that I know of. In general I have found fishing the river in May to be difficult, be it the high water which we typically have, the spawn, or the horde of canoeist, I have a million excuses, it's just tough. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it looks like the weather forecast is looking bad for you all. Rising water and cool temps. are not going to work in you're favor. If I had to fish, which it doesn't take a whole lot to convince me to do, I would definitely fish slow, Saturday I tossed about everything in the box but found a dark blue tube w/ a 1/16 insert jighead to be the ticket. I wish you guys the best of luck and look forward to reading posts of your trip.


----------



## catking

Welcome to the OGF rblake !!! And thanks for the fine report... This river can be tough in May as you said. I like October & November the best and perhaps mid April...... I just saw the weather report and it just plain SUCKED.. There is an 80% chance of storms and there is heave rain north right now... ...........Members, remember to check this thread out Friday evening for a weather report. Rain or light rain will not hurt us. But storms will. This river is not the place to be with heavy storms in the area. Safety comes first. Lets cross our fingers........ CATKING.


----------



## gmrkatman

Sorry I haven't responded earlier. I will be there, but I'm not sure how I'll be fishing since my buddy with the canoe has gone awol.


----------



## TimJC

Well, I got there around dusk and I couldn't manage to catch anything for bait. My firend used nightcrawlers and managed to get a few hits. I put out a carp rod with flavored corn and fished for bass and panfish with my ultralight. The rain was steady and all the lightning in the sky would blind us for a few seconds but it was fun. I managed to get a small buffalo around 12:30a before leaving, and it is my first of the year. So, I guess my chum paid off this time. This single fish has me psyched about carping potential in this spot.

If this gets canceled or the weather continues to worsen I may end up in Indy. I hope the weather holds out but we can't count on that this time of year.


----------



## flathunter

Seems like everytime something like this is planned it always rains!


----------



## sevenx

the river is starting to show signs of the rain still low with just a little color. I did not get alot of rain last where I am but I think they got some up north. We will most likely see this today. Weather report does not look to good. But you never now around here....


----------



## steelheader007

.....


----------



## iteech

Now this is going to "get all the carp fishers going", but I have to say this. I moved here from the deep south (middle Georgia), and generally, most fishermen there see the carp as a tremendous nuisance, and "nasty" to boot. I NEVER KNEW they were called carp till I moved further north...we always called them 'roaches' (because they are the the water's equivalent of a cockroach). The first time I pulled in a big one here (accidentally!) I did the same thing I always do--and what I watched all my relatives do--I tried not to throw up while I frantically searched for the knife to cut the line. I still do that--see, no one I knew would ever even touch one, like the "nasty" would rub off on them. I never attempt to get the hook--cut the line, then push it back in with a stick! And like most animals that know someone doesn't like them, they insist on following me everywhere and biting my line. In the last two years, I have caught at least a half-dozen of the hugest, ugliest carp--I certainly did not weigh them, but at least two of them would have been 12-15 lbs. Imagine my shock to see them treated as a sport fish here...but it's *regional*, I reckon. I have an uncle that's a CA native and an avid basser like me, and when I told him I've eaten some of the delicious catfish I've caught, the blood drained out of his face. He was almost queasy. Hey, each to their own!!


----------



## TimJC

iteech said:


> Now this is going to "get all the carp fishers going", but I have to say this. I moved here from the deep south (middle Georgia), and generally, most fishermen there see the carp as a tremendous nuisance, and "nasty" to boot. I NEVER KNEW they were called carp till I moved further north...we always called them 'roaches' (because they are the the water's equivalent of a cockroach). The first time I pulled in a big one here (accidentally!) I did the same thing I always do--and what I watched all my relatives do--I tried not to throw up while I frantically searched for the knife to cut the line. I still do that--see, no one I knew would ever even touch one, like the "nasty" would rub off on them. I never attempt to get the hook--cut the line, then push it back in with a stick! And like most animals that know someone doesn't like them, they insist on following me everywhere and biting my line. In the last two years, I have caught at least a half-dozen of the hugest, ugliest carp--I certainly did not weigh them, but at least two of them would have been 12-15 lbs. Imagine my shock to see them treated as a sport fish here...but it's *regional*, I reckon. I have an uncle that's a CA native and an avid basser like me, and when I told him I've eaten some of the delicious catfish I've caught, the blood drained out of his face. He was almost queasy. Hey, each to their own!!


 I will keep this short by saying that carp fishing is far from "regional." Carp are one of the most sought after sport fish in the world. Fishing for carp is big money in Europe and other parts of the world. Carp fishing in this country is still a four letter word as most fishermen are uneducated are the sport fishing potential of this legally introduced species. As I am sure you know, they put up a great fight, but there is still some gross stigma attached to carp. 

They will not hurt you if you touch them and they don't cause warts or venerial diseases (at least I hope not). Just make sure not to stick your finger to far down the fishes throat, because there are pharyngeal teeth in the throat. The only things to remember are to not lip the fish as this will harm larger specimens, and use a net or hold the fish with two hands under the body. I understand that this is difficult with such large fish so try to unhook the fish while still in the water.

Checkout these links for more carp friendly information:
- Carp Anglers Group
-- CAG Forums
- OGF Carp Forum

P.S. Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## catking

I believe iteech was referring to the USA ? Not that I'm speaking for him. But I have also found throughout my travels fishin around the USA that carpin is indeed very regional . Mostly in the south they are frowned upon . Heck , when myself cwcarper and BuckeyeBob told some guys in South Carolina that we were thee to carp fish, they thought we were off our rockers..... But you find this with many types of fish. Up north , the locals view Pike as trash fish and in Canada , the people I've talked with , frown on crappie....iteech is right. To each his own..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Salmonid

last night me and a buddy fished the LMR around the Morrow area and while the river had a little stain on it and was up maybe a few inches, it was definately fishable. ( even for us with the fly rods) I might add, all the tribs down there were as low as could be so most of the rain must have been more north up in Dayton/Xenia area.

Still crossing my fingers for the weather to hold out, oh yeah, we got totally skunked in some of my best smallie holes but Im sure the cold front wasnt the reason....  

Yesterday temps near 58, Today temps near 80 and then tomorrow with highs only near 70, has got to be messin with the fish in a big way.....

Salmonid


----------



## TimJC

I headed up today to check the conditions, take pictures, and chum some corn.

The water is up only a couple inches and it is not stained anymore than usual. The upper pool is still really calm and fishable. Let's hope the rain doesn't materialize. I should be there in the morning baring any complications.

Here's the river at the access (check here for high water pictures from a month ago)









One from the path:









The area has high grass. It might be a cooking safari for catking.









The calm upper pool:









This looks interesting:









Let's take a closer look:


----------



## catking

Hey Guys- Like we discussed , keep a CLOSE eye out on this thread . Probably by 10 tonight we will know what the weather will do. As of right now, there are very powerful storms headed this way , and they are calling for rain and storms tomorrow...a 100% chance at that ..... I am watching the radar very closely ...... Rick


----------



## sevenx

Well its here, It just started pouring in Maineville. I am only about 2 miles from foster site. The wind is high and the rain is heavy. Seems to be moving fast though. I don't think the worst is here yet. As you can see by timjc's pics the river was in good shape. I can head down first thing in the am and post a report at first light unless it storms all night then it will most likely be washed out.


----------



## catking

Thanks sevenx for the report . I saw the storm on radar. It looks like a night of storms and tomorrow it's suppose to rain most of the day with storms and winds up to 30 mph . This doesn't look good for river fishin..... Like you said, if it rains most of the night it won't be good..... and tomorrow looks just as bad...... JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!!!! ...........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker

this is ohio.. just wait 10 minutes..  
good luck to you guys..


----------



## catking

I hear that Ak !! Problem with this instance is the river we are holding this event at. It is prone to flash flooding and rising very fast. Not safe at all for fishing.....We will see.....


----------



## smallfish

I guess i will hold off on the tater salad. I have to work in the am so I will probably drive by if it is not real bad. Just figures.


----------



## catking

Looks as if you all need to check in early in the morning . We will see what tonight brings as far as storms and what the weather is like tomorrow . I'd say by 7 am there will be something on this thread about the outing. I would really hate to cancel due to weather and wake up to a decent day..... I'll wait to bake the beans in the morning ...........CATKING


----------



## sevenx

the storm quit as fast as it started and it a great evening right now....good point about the flash flooding it does come up quick... I will head down around six am and take a look and post what i see.....


----------



## catking

Thanks sevenx !!! That would be much appreciated for sure !! THE CATKING !!! ..........


----------



## bubbahunter

If the river is blown out i think i may head over to cowan and try to pop a few crappie,or any other lake near by.has anyone thought of a back up plan if it`s not raining and the river is to bad to fish? just wondering because it would still be nice to meet up with everyone and try to get alittle fishin in anywhere.

Bub


----------



## Tee

The rain was minimal here in Morrow. I'm going down and check the situation out. I'll post what the river looks like in about 15 minutes......


----------



## creekwalker

I don't know much about the lakes, etc. up in that area and how quickly they muddy up with the rain (or if that matters much). I mostly fish the LMR when I am camping up that way. Lakes are probably the safest backup plan though.

I'll throw in a few crappie jigs along with my smallie stuff...just to be safe. I will be leaving my house before anyone posts anything about the water or weather forecast (around 4:45am), so I'll probably be making alternate plans on the fly  I'll check the USGS site before I leave, but I'm not sure if it will show the full picture.

If you see a note posted at the picnic shelter in Foster, it is probably from me and Rooster with where we are headed in case anyone wants to meet up (assuming the river is blown of course)!


Creekwalker


I think the rain will hold off anyway


----------



## bubbahunter

ok for us north guys that have never been there whats the best way to get there? i`ll be coming from north of dayton. 

Bub


----------



## Tee

Just got back from where Todd's fork runs into LMR and the river looks in GREAT condition.... There were 2 waders and a couple bank fishermen. 

Looking at the radar there is a line Storms East of Indy. It LOOKS like they may go north of us. Lets hope they do....


----------



## creekwalker

Tee, that is the best post I've seen today  I hope you are right.

Weather update

From wunderground.com:
The Severe Thunderstorm Watch issued early for the greater Cincinnati tri state area has been cancelled. Showers and severe thunderstorms have weaken and moved out of the greater Cincinnati tri state since 9 PM EDT...however more showers and thunderstorms well to the west of the area will return to the area toward midnight. Until later tonight any rainfall amounts will be minimal at best.

Looks like we might be safe until tomorrow morning at least. Still good chances of rain later tonight, but even if they don't go north of us, based on the radar I was just looking at, it seems like they are scattered widely and hopefully won't affect the river......no whammies.... (wonder if anyone will get that reference?)


See everyone there tomorrow...I am hitting the rack 


Creekwalker


----------



## catking

I'm still planning on going as of now..... Looks kind if iffy , but that is ok..... Directions for Bubba: Take 75 south to 275 east to the Montgomery Road exit (22/3)Hang a left onto 22-3 (east) and go about 4 miles or so until you head down a hill. You will be crossing the river at this point. Turn left onto old 3-ccc hiway ( it's really a small road ) and follow that untill you cross the river again . Turn left and the park is 1/4 mile on the left , right pass the 22-3 bridge that you went over ... sounds confusing but it's easy.. Just look for the river...  THE CATKING !!! I'll be arriving around 10 -10:30 as I have beans to cook  ..................


----------



## bubbahunter

Thanks Ricky

I should be there around the same time as you,i`ll help ya get things setup and help out with anything else you need.

Bub


----------



## catking

Good enough Bubba !!! See ya there ............... ~**~


----------



## catking

Hey Guys- I just checked radar and it doesn't look good at all. Looks like rain , some very heavy , for a big part of the day ... It rained all night also,, what do you think ??? CATKING


----------



## bubbahunter

looks like there are alot of heavy stuff on the way. not sure if the trip south would be a good idea or not.i think i`m gonna go north and try to fish maybe i can stay above the line of storms.might try to pick up some white bass out of the maumee.then again i may try the crappie in the cabelas tank in dundee,good luck guys if you set a rain date post it up.

Bub


----------



## catking

Don't blame you at all bubba  I'm waiting to hear from some more of the guys ..... I'll be seeing you in June ............ CATKING


----------



## sevenx

As of 6 am the river looks pretty good. Its up a couple inch's with a little color to it. Still fishable and wadeable at this point. Saw one black jeep at the take out with boat racks. wlw forcast calls for scattered showers and T storms with heavy rain at time's with a high of 71. So far I don't think we have been hit with the amount of rain they were calling for. we just had light rain here in maineville. The creek on the access side was still low and pretty clear. the one on the north side was up a bit and muddy. I think it could be a good day of fishing if heavy rain holds off....


----------



## catking

I'll head on down at around 10 - 10:30 That black jeep is ROOSTER  so he must be out with creekwalker ............ I'll be there.... Thanks sevenx !!!!! CATKING


----------



## atrkyhntr

Have a blast all !!!


----------



## Tee

So far only Light rain. The river looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Tee

Just got back from the scene. The river definately started to show signs of the rains. It was a good time and nice to put some faces to names. Nice to meet you all! A big thanks to Catking for cooking the burgers and dogs and to Rooster for getting this started! 


Lets do it again soon!


----------



## catking

Hey all ! First of all thanks to ROOSTER for putting this idea into motion... Despite all the warnings about heavy rain , wind and pure chaos , the day went without a hitch.... Hardly rained, met some great people, and some smallies were caught....We had probably around 15 guys who showed up despite the forecast.... I will say this. It makes me smile when such events are held and you get to meet members for the first time. They all seemed like old friends ( some were  ) but even the guys I met for the first time seemed like guys I knew for years.... This is what I love about this site ... Plus the diffrent types of fishermen that were there : Steelehead guys, bassers, carpers, catters and of cours " multi species" guys  ......  and one small sweet daughter of GMRKatman....  Thanks guys for the conversation and the laughs. I really enjoyed this event.... THE CATKING !!! oh by the way , DA KING forgot the forks  but sevenx came to the rescue and went out of his way to go get some... THANKS MAN !!!


----------



## Rooster

What CatKing said! The diversity of fishermen (and those that just like to TALK fishing  ) is what is truly great about this site. Really enjoyed meeting everyone, and cant wait to actually FISH with some of you in the very near future!

Special thanks to CatKing for grilling the burgers and everything else!

I knew driving to Foster this morning in the torrential rain that it would keep most people off the river. However, after watching CreekWalker paddle his kayak across the Ohio River the other day, I knew that he would be ready to float no matter what the conditions. Hopefully, the river will be more cooperative on our next float!

This was my best fish. Yea, it is one UGLY smallie:










The others were much smaller, but also far better looking:


----------



## steelheader007

:C ..thanks for all the hard work guys, and we will have to do it again some time! Catking check your pms, rooster thanks for the info!


----------



## sevenx

sorry i did not make it back down. looks like some fish were caught and a good time was had by all. The wife put me to work and we are celebrating our aniversary tonight so i did not want push my luck. I did manage to fish about an hour early this mourning and cought one little smallie and hooked a gar that stole my fly......... nice to meet you catking. hope see you all out there fishing someday.....


----------



## mrfishohio

Glad it turned out nice for you guys.


----------



## smallfish

Heh Rooster,that looks just like the "smallie" I caught off the Ohio (only mine was much bigger). thanks for the tubes . It was great to meet everyone. CPR forever. Steve


----------



## Floater

Thanks again to Catking & Rooster and everyone else who made this outing possible. It was a great time, I enjoyed meeting & chatting with everyone. Hope we can do it again sometime!


----------



## gmrkatman

I just wanted to say thanks also to Catking and Rooster. As always, had a good time getting together with other members. Thanks for letting my rugrat terrorize the burgers and chips. P.S......Rooster, I did get out on the GMR last night and managed 3 big channels and a 9# flathead. I left early becuase the was so much debris in the water I finally got too aggrevated and left.


----------



## midoh39

The first pic rooster has is not a smallie its a sheephead. Icaught a small smallie at the spill way in Pigua and 5 rock bass 2 nice sized.


----------

